
Fortnite is the future, but probably not for the reasons you think - gtzi
https://redef.com/original/5c599eb966c7bb710656c824
======
planktonite
I remember having battle royal games in gmod in 2008. I think a lot of people
intuitively felt the potential of a good battle royal game, but it just took a
long time for technology, culture and developers to get it right. It’s really
inspiring to me that battle royal has been around so long, and that even h1z1
failed, which probably caused most people to finally dismiss BR as a contender
for such popularity. I think this is an illustration of how potential and
arbitrage is all around us, even in places that have seemingly been exhausted.

